# Welcome to the Audi Sport Forum



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has had a long history of motorsport dominance, whether it be via factory works teams or privateers. Today, they're at the top of their game, with campaigns around the world. With that in mind, we've set up this forum for discussion about all Audi motorsport endeavours. 
Enjoy the forum.


----------

